# Talking Skull Audio



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I finally got around to getting the parts I need to build a talking skull. The only problem is I don't have any good audio for him. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I could use songs, poems, sayings, quotes, etc. Anything that would look good with a talking skull. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Grab yourself a cheap computer microphone and a free copy of Audacity or Goldwave and record your own. I couldn't find anything I liked from the various SFX sites so I decided to just record my own tracks for my skulls.

For a free evaluation version of Goldwave:
http://www.goldwave.com/release.php

Audacity:
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/windows
I used the 1.2.6 version. If you want to save your Audacity files as MP3s, download and install the LAME MP3 encoder (on the same download page). Have fun!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

no way! me with a microphone on the computer=disaster. ha ha i guess i will try


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

A number of tracks here: http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html

What sort of character is this talking skull? That will help narrow down the search.

But Otaku is right. You'll do best by making your own.

You're using a Scary Terry board, right? You're going to want the cleanest recordings possible for the most realistic movement.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> A number of tracks here: http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html
> 
> What sort of character is this talking skull? That will help narrow down the search.
> 
> ...


yeah i'm using a scary terry board. the type of character the skeleton will be all depends on what type of audio i find. my yard haunt is really an original halloween theme so there is a lot i can choose from. i don't want him to joke around-i want him to tell a scary story or scream or something


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found that I can get really good servo movement by using a separate beep track to drive the servo motor. Put the voice track on one channel and the beep track on the other. Split the stereo signal into two mono tracks, with the voice track going to a mono-to-stereo adapter and then to the speakers. Send the beep track to the ST board. You can use Audacity or other audio editor to set the beeps to give you the best servo reaction. Here's a file that I'm using with my dead kid prop this year, it's a download from Google Doc's:

http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0ByUlaGGExNazNzI2Y2IxOTYtZGE5MC00MDM5LTg1OTYtNzhmNjQxZmY3N2U0&hl=en

When you open the file you'll see the modulated beep track.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Otaku said:


> I found that I can get really good servo movement by using a separate beep track to drive the servo motor. Put the voice track on one channel and the beep track on the other. Split the stereo signal into two mono tracks, with the voice track going to a mono-to-stereo adapter and then to the speakers. Send the beep track to the ST board. You can use Audacity or other audio editor to set the beeps to give you the best servo reaction. Here's a file that I'm using with my dead kid prop this year, it's a download from Google Doc's:
> 
> http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0ByUlaGGExNazNzI2Y2IxOTYtZGE5MC00MDM5LTg1OTYtNzhmNjQxZmY3N2U0&hl=en
> 
> When you open the file you'll see the modulated beep track.


thanks! maybe ill try that


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's another good site for sounds:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html

The site seems to exceed it's bandwidth allocation regularly, so if you can't get in on the first try, check back in a day or two.


----------

